# gascan or wayfarer?



## Legore (Apr 14, 2015)

been stuck on these 2 for ages but can't decide!


----------



## 69mach351 (Feb 14, 2012)

Have you tried them both on? They are both very different sunglasses so they may fit your face very differently. I cannot buy or really recommend sunglasses online.


----------



## Legore (Apr 14, 2015)

69mach351 said:


> Have you tried them both on? They are both very different sunglasses so they may fit your face very differently. I cannot buy or really recommend sunglasses online.


thats the problem with me too because no store near me sell these so i pretty much have to order them online - was just wondering which one is better looking and more desirable overall. i heard few people tell me the wayfarers are one of the most versatile shades of all time, and can compliment any face.


----------



## 69mach351 (Feb 14, 2012)

Good luck!


----------



## exxtinguishable (Nov 23, 2014)

I have 2 pairs of the new Wayfarer and a pair of Oakley Half-jackets. The wayfarers are daily wearers.


----------



## apac1119 (Jan 10, 2011)

They have two sizes of wayfarers..new style which is smaller and normal size which is 55 smaller is 52 I believe. I have 52 and they fit good on my slender, egg head, lol. I like the wayfarers since they are classic and have been since the 50's. Can dress them up or down so my vote is wayfarer all the way.


----------



## Legore (Apr 14, 2015)

apac1119 said:


> They have two sizes of wayfarers..new style which is smaller and normal size which is 55 smaller is 52 I believe. I have 52 and they fit good on my slender, egg head, lol. I like the wayfarers since they are classic and have been since the 50's. Can dress them up or down so my vote is wayfarer all the way.


55m is normal size? i thought 52mm is normal and 55 is large


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Depends as there are many measurements to sunglasses, lens height, length, etc. 

If you have a normal sized face try to keep to at 55 max, IMHO.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Someone's a Shahrukh Kahn fan


----------



## Norm S (Nov 24, 2013)

The first ones hideous and only appropriate for sports, and even then thats a huge maybe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Norm S said:


> The first ones hideous and only appropriate for sports, and even then thats a huge maybe.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope - they're too heavy and bulky for sport, when you're sweating there will be a lot of condensation in the lenses


----------



## Norm S (Nov 24, 2013)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Nope - they're too heavy and bulky for sport, when you're sweating there will be a lot of condensation in the lenses


Then thats even worse. The one situation where looking like an idiot could be forgiven and its useless. Just pass on the first and get the wayfarers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

+1 wayfarers

I have many sets of sunglasses and am pretty picky about fit so I'd really go and try some on if I were you.


----------



## Slowturbo (Jun 12, 2008)

Wayfarer for sure


----------



## GaugedFreak (Aug 19, 2015)

69mach351 said:


> Have you tried them both on? They are both very different sunglasses so they may fit your face very differently. I cannot buy or really recommend sunglasses online.


I agree with this thought completely. At least try them on and find something that feels good and fits well. All faces and glasses are shaped differently. I personally am a fan of Oakleys, and that's all I wear. If you've ever seen a Oakley durability test on their lenses, you'd understand. They do have options like the Holbrooks that are similar styling to the Wayfarers.


----------



## luecack (May 17, 2015)

Wayfarer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## morg.k24 (Aug 15, 2015)

wayfarer for me is cooler


----------



## Maverick21 (Jul 6, 2015)

Wayfarer definitely. Not a fan at all of all of the chunky plastic sunglasses Oakley has made lately. 

I prefer the tinfoils for casual wear and polarized wire taps for sport. They're heavy but feel quality to me. For heavy activity I use cheapo polarized sunglasses ("bobos"). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan3series (Mar 7, 2016)

Wayfarer...I have 2 pairs of gascans sitting in my sunglasses holder and have rarely worn them....gascans to me are only good to wear in certain situation.


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

I choose based on what I will use them for; driving my boat = gas can style, looking cool = wayfarer


----------



## marcmc (Mar 26, 2013)

Wayfarer, the gas cans are not cool.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

I have no idea what gas can sunglasses are, but I own a pair of wayfarers and they're great


----------



## Reinhard Immanuel (Oct 25, 2015)

Wayfarer

Rayban is timeless


----------



## rony_espana (Nov 30, 2007)

Wayfarer! Haven't worn any other since buying them!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lotica48 (Dec 12, 2015)

Both, I wear wayfarers most the time but gascans for active stuff 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlphaM911 (Feb 20, 2016)

Wayfarer. Gascans are way too sporty. Wayfarers are more classic and versatile. I wear oakleys only when I have to run or do something athletic.


----------



## Chaz Goldenrod (Apr 3, 2013)

The Oakleys do have great optics, but from a fasion standpoint the Wayfairers win hands down. The Ray-Ban design is way more classic and versatile. Oakley has kind of an adolescent brand association for me which I feel is reflected in their designs.


----------



## Tsujigiri (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm going to go against the grain and say Gascan. Why? For what each brand intends to do, Oakley does it better. Yes, the Wayfarers look better and are more versatile, but they aren't very good as fashion sunglasses. The Gascans are pretty good as protective eyewear. 

The Wayfarers are pretty cheaply made, using injection molded plastic that breaks if bent and has a printed on pattern that can wear off. Real wire-core acetate sunglasses can bend, and the patterns are intrinsic to the material. I haven't been impressed with the manufacturing quality of Ray-Ban, either. There are a lot of companies out there that make sunglasses in the same style that are better.

The Gascans I can at least use for shooting or throw some 3D lenses in them and take them to the movies. I don't really wear them normally, but they are comfortable and effective for protection.


----------



## Blais223 (Feb 25, 2016)

Tsujigiri said:


> I'm going to go against the grain and say Gascan. Why? For what each brand intends to do, Oakley does it better. Yes, the Wayfarers look better and are more versatile, but they aren't very good as fashion sunglasses. The Gascans are pretty good as protective eyewear.
> 
> The Wayfarers are pretty cheaply made, using injection molded plastic that breaks if bent and has a printed on pattern that can wear off. Real wire-core acetate sunglasses can bend, and the patterns are intrinsic to the material. I haven't been impressed with the manufacturing quality of Ray-Ban, either. There are a lot of companies out there that make sunglasses in the same style that are better.
> 
> The Gascans I can at least use for shooting or throw some 3D lenses in them and take them to the movies. I don't really wear them normally, but they are comfortable and effective for protection.


I'd agree with this statement on the Ray Ban's, they also seem to soak up fingerprints faster than any other pair I've had. I went with the Tom Ford Leo- Wf style but they have a stronger feel/ build to them. I know a few other brands like Spy, Smith, and the Oakley Jupiter are similar in style but offer a better cost to build/ value ratio.


----------



## bech9 (Dec 30, 2015)

You need to make a choice.....to my mind both are very good......God luck.


----------



## Trel (Nov 21, 2009)

It all depends on your age. Once you get to the point in life where you have a "career" and not just a "job", you shouldn't be wearing Oakleys outside of a non-athletic situation.

Don't get me wrong, I love my Oakley Jawbones. I think they're some of the best shades for cycling ever made, but when I get off the bike, I take the Oakleys off as well. They're shades for college kids.

Wayfarers are classic, but if you want to get something that's a little less common (and black Wayfarers are extremely common) try a pair of Persols.


----------



## Gregorinho (Aug 23, 2015)

I had the Gascan's and they are hard to fit to a face type, ended giving them to a cousin, the wayfarer are more timeless and classy but lately everyone has one of those


----------



## im_your_huckleberry (Nov 21, 2015)

Wayfarer. There's a reason that design has been around so long.


----------



## AlphaM911 (Feb 20, 2016)

Gascans are like white suburban camo wearing sunglasses.


----------



## josec575 (Nov 18, 2015)

wayfarer by a mile


----------



## lantar (Dec 27, 2015)

depends on the shape of your head, but personally i prefer the wayfarer


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Depends on the activity...as, they're designed for to different things. Gascans for "sports/active"; I wear mine fishing as they provide great coverage and are shatter and impact resistant.
Bu, if you're wearing a collar...The Wayfaers are the way to go. Skip the black frame and go for the "tortoise shell"; classy. xD
Polarized if you can afford it; you'll thank me later...


----------



## jt89888 (Apr 21, 2016)

I own both of these and I like them both, but if I had to put one in front of the other I would have to say I like my Ray Bans more. 

My Oakley's have polarized lenses which are phenomenal, very clear, vivid colors, everything you'd want in a plastic lens. My complaint with these particular frames is that sometimes I feel like I'm wearing blinders, I feel like these frames cut off a good chunk of my peripheral vision. My complaint with these lenses is the same complaint I have with all plastic lenses, they scratch too easily. There's no worse feeling than paying $100-$150 for a pair of sunglasses just to have a giant scratch right in your line of sight. That being said, mine did scratch outside of the 2 year warranty and Oakley did give me a huge discount on a set of replacement lenses. 

The Ray Ban's I have are the "New Wayfarer" 55mm. I tried on the 52mm and they just looked goofy on my melon head. The lenses on these are glass, which are very clear and scratch resistant. My only complaint with the lenses are that they aren't up to par with other glass lenses on the market, Maui Jim and Costa lenses put these lenses to shame, but Ray Ban's ARE 1/2 to 1/3 the cost of those as well. As far as the frames go, my friend had a pair of New Wayfarer's that he let me borrow for a while before I decided to buy my own, and his were the standard, shiny plastic frames. They looked great, but on my oily face they kept sliding down my nose. The ones I ended up buying were the black (rubber) matte finish which grip WAY better to my face. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## bryan00 (Nov 21, 2015)

Always been wayfarers for me.


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

For sports, running I can highly recommend the Gascans. Had mine for a few year now and seem to wear them for nearly everything. Go polarized


----------



## heveymetil (Aug 7, 2013)

Polarization is a necessity as mentioned before. I like the styles if both but each serves a different purpose, style-wise!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## JMart (Apr 12, 2016)

absolutely Wayfarer...hands down.


----------



## hoiboy (Jan 18, 2012)

Definitely the Wayfarer.


----------



## masyv6 (Jul 19, 2015)

Rayban without any hesitation.


----------



## bobbee (Oct 29, 2010)

50 pence from a charity shop last month...















...Wayfarer II are too big on my face, sticking with my Top Bars.


----------



## jghall (Jan 15, 2016)

Guess it depends on size, face, and look trying to accomplish, but for me, the Wayfarer's all day long.


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

I have a pair of gas can or their forerunner I honestly forget the name. I have found that with the wrap around styles I get better performance and almost always they fit. The wayfarer style look cool but definitely don't fit up the same.


----------



## freshprince357 (Nov 25, 2014)

I used to have Gascan then went to Wayfarer . Depends on your face shape. I'd say Wayfarer looks more adult and that's the one I like more at this point.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tzwick (Aug 10, 2016)

Wayfarer


----------



## guccimanilla (Jul 23, 2016)

wayferer


----------



## KrabbyKakes (May 30, 2015)

I love my Wayfarers. They look classy when dressed up but at home with a t shirt. The Gascans.... let's just say they don't have positive connatations in my mind lol


----------



## kndy (Dec 18, 2010)

Depends on you...I'm more of a Aviator guy but I do own Wayfarers..especially the rubber ones as memories of the hard original Wayfarer's cutting off blood circulation to my head will be forever ingrained into my head.


----------



## Reza (Jul 3, 2006)

Wayfarer 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Henraa (Jan 17, 2014)

Wayfarer no contest. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ras47 (Mar 10, 2017)

The new Wayfarers have different geometry from the old models. The new option is with lenses that now are more vertical. I never liked the way they seemed tilted forward on the old style. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fliqua (Dec 29, 2016)

wayfarer all the way


----------



## tar6 (Jun 20, 2016)

Wayfarers please, i find the first one hideous.


----------



## Camdamonium (Feb 7, 2017)

I tried on the Wayfarers in June when I bought my Aviators. The Aviators looked far better on me than both of your mentioned choices, but it all comes down to what looks best on you. I had Gascans and they felt cheap. They also did not fit my face at all, I listed them for sale the day I bought them. If you are curious about another pair of Oakleys, take a look at the Jupiter Squared. They were my favorite pair until my Aviators and my Dad's favorite (he had the wood grain color scheme) until he lost them hunting.


----------



## zielony (Jul 17, 2017)

Wayfers are much more durable over time


----------



## oztech (Apr 30, 2015)

Wayfarer is timeless and can be worn with anything.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Depends... Sport? Gascan. Brunch? Wayfarer 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Lucaass29 (Nov 25, 2016)

I'd get the Wayfarers, but it depends on what your style is.


----------



## Spyderco1993 (Feb 19, 2018)

Wayfare


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

Wayfarers.


----------



## Ericsmith89 (Nov 25, 2016)

Wayfarer looks better in OP pics


----------

